# El video del tiroteo del supermercado de Buffalo a manos de un supremacista blanco +18 [contenido explícito]



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (15 May 2022)

Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...


----------



## Guepardo (15 May 2022)

Brutal parece el call of duty


----------



## Charlie_69 (15 May 2022)




----------



## pepecling (15 May 2022)

¿Qué pasa justo al final? ¿Hay como uno tumbado entre las cajas que grita, parece que a ese no le dispara y además dice "sorry!"?


----------



## Charlie_69 (15 May 2022)

False flag del copon, en vez de irse a una sinagoga, que como cualquier nazi sabe que los judios estan detras del plan kalergi, se va a un super a matar blancos

En las noticias se tapo waekusha como si no hubiese pasado nada despues de que un supremacista negro asesinara 5 niñas de instituto, a este se le dara todo el bombo que haga falta para seguir recortando libertades


----------



## El gostoso (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> las primeras paginas de su manifiesto de 180.



Pues tiene razón el prenda


----------



## Tackler (15 May 2022)

Matar blancos quejándose de que somos minoría no tiene mucho sentido. Algo no cuadra. Y lo del negro del final al que deja vivir tampoco cuadra con su supuesta ideología.


----------



## El gostoso (15 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Matar blancos quejándose de que somos minoría no tiene mucho sentido. Algo no cuadra. Y lo del negro del final al que deja vivir tampoco cuadra con su supuesta ideología.



Yep algo raro hay.

Por otra parte, no intentan ganar dinero y revertir el sistema desde arriba no, hacen el gañan


----------



## ciberobrero (15 May 2022)

Qué hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Shudra (15 May 2022)

Ese es Sam Hyde, gilipollas. Hay una coña ya muy vieja con este tío.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Ese es Sam Hyde, gilipollas. Hay una coña ya muy vieja con este tío.



Gilipollas la puta de tu madre, no te jode.

SI hay un error lo dices como una persona civilizada y no como un puto animal salvaje sin domesticar, atontado de los cojones.


Eso lo saque de aquí: Terrorista Incel realiza tiroteo masivo, hace un livestream y deja su manifiesto para la posteridad.

Ahora lo elimino puto soplapollas de los cojones. Hasta los putos huevos de tanto subnormal insultando gratuitamente a todos y por todo.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Siempre me han cautivado estos vídeos.

El que dispara tiene que sentirse como un DIOS y el resto como hormigas.

Tengo claro que una mano superior "buena" o "mala" guía este tipo de sucesos. El hado es caprichoso.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...





Charlie_69 dijo:


> False flag del copon, en vez de irse a una sinagoga, que como cualquier nazi sabe que los judios estan detras del plan kalergi, se va a un super a matar blancos
> 
> En las noticias se tapo waekusha como si no hubiese pasado nada despues de que un supremacista negro asesinara 5 niñas de instituto, a este se le dara todo el bombo que haga falta para seguir recortando libertades



No ha matado ningún blanco, la mujer del principio es una panchi o mulata.







Y el hombre al que perdonó era claramente un blanco que está rojo de tomar el sol.


----------



## El gostoso (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> No ha matado ningún blanco, la mujer del principio es una panchi.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058766
> 
> 
> ...



Mira el vídeo otra vez


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> No ha matado ningún blanco, la mujer del principio es una panchi o mulata.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058766
> 
> ...



Quién dice que un blanco no pueda matar blancos...

Yo soy blanco y sobra mucha escoria blanca degenerada en el mundo.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Siempre me han cautivado estos vídeos.
> 
> El que dispara tiene que sentirse como un DIOS y el resto como hormigas.
> 
> Tengo claro que una mano superior "buena" o "mala" guía este tipo de sucesos. El hado es caprichoso.



Disfruta, este es el vídeo del tiroteo de Tarrant en Christchurch https://files.catbox.moe/5jmz8s.mp4


----------



## Estais_avisados (15 May 2022)

Los deja a todos secos, CoD mode


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...



false flag de libro

que facil es cuando nadie te responde joder.
da cierto asco 

si entras en una mezquita OK 
si entras en el congreso OK

pero el puto supermercado ?


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Los deja a todos secos, CoD mode









 
ha quedado de muerte


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> false flag de libro
> 
> que facil es cuando nadie te responde joder.
> da cierto asco
> ...



Es un método bastante efectivo para infundir TERROR. Porque si empezase a haber ataques en mezquitas, los moros lo único que tendrían que hacer es reunirse clandestinamente o poner medidas de seguridad. Pero si les atacamos en cualquier sitio, ese es el verdadero terror. Que vayas a hacer la compra y te vuele la cabeza un autóctono.


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Siempre me han cautivado estos vídeos.
> 
> El que dispara tiene que sentirse como un DIOS y el resto como hormigas.
> 
> Tengo claro que una mano superior "buena" o "mala" guía este tipo de sucesos. El hado es caprichoso.



alguna agencia de inteligencia del deep estate

un 2 por uno

SUPREMACISMO BLANCO
y POSESION DE ARMAS.

a que nadie entra en el congreso asi ?


----------



## Tackler (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Gilipollas la puta de tu madre, no te jode.
> 
> SI hay un error lo dices como una persona civilizada y no como un puto animal salvaje sin domesticar, atontado de los cojones.
> 
> ...




Ya no es por los insultos en sí, es que reduce el foro a un nido de niñatos como otros foros que no voy a nombrar, no se puede debatir y no se puede mejorar nada.


----------



## El gostoso (15 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> false flag de libro
> 
> que facil es cuando nadie te responde joder.
> da cierto asco
> ...



Mezquita, congreso, logia, sedes de fondo de inversión, será por sitios

El manifiesto es técnicamente correcto en argumento y datos


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> *Es un método bastante efectivo para infundir TERROR*. Porque si empezase a haber ataques en mezquitas, los moros lo único que tendrían que hacer es reunirse clandestinamente o poner medidas de seguridad. Pero si les atacamos en cualquier sitio, ese es el verdadero terror. Que vayas a hacer la compra y te vuele la cabeza un autóctono.



demasiado colateral damage veo yo ahi . 
no se no se...

no me va eso.

aunque entiendo lo que dices.


----------



## Otrasvidas (15 May 2022)

¿Supremacista blanco? Pues se ha cargado a unos cuantos blancos


----------



## machotafea (15 May 2022)

Seguid escribiendo y a la vez hundiendo vuestras miserables y vírgenes existencias en el agujero negro del presidio. 

Asquerosos hijos de puta.


----------



## Nut (15 May 2022)

Ayer un pavo me amenazó con darme una puñalada por recordarle que la mierda de su perro la tenia que recoger.Y que en el parque donde estaba tenia que llevar atado al perro.Un perro como no de esos de presa ya me entienden.

Estoy acostumbrado a las amenazas pues soy inspector de salud publica en mataderos.( es nuestro casi dia dia), el caso es que ese individuo de ir armado.......

Gracias a que se como actuar......El caso es que hay mucho criminal potencial suelto.


----------



## machotafea (15 May 2022)

Un mierda como vosotros. Este es cualquiera de vosotros.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Este es cualquiera de vosotros.



Sí.


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Un mierda como vosotros. Este es cualquiera de vosotros.



 si pero en el congreso de los diputados.


al super solo voy a por mis doritos


----------



## maggneto (15 May 2022)

Y en España porque aún no hay venta libre de armas, porque de incels amargados vamos sobrados...


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Ayer un pavo me amenazó con darme una puñalada por recordarle que la mierda de su perro la tenia que recoger.Y que en el parque donde estaba tenia que llevar atado al perro.Un perro como no de esos de presa ya me entienden.
> 
> Estoy acostumbrado a las amenazas pues soy inspector de salud publica en mataderos.( es nuestro casi dia dia), el caso es que ese individuo de ir armado.......
> 
> Gracias a que se como actuar......El caso es que hay mucho criminal potencial suelto.



¿Es usted agente de la autoridad y se encontraba en el ejercicio de sus funciones en el momento preciso que relata?

¿No? Pues entonces sus comentarios, bajo mi humilde opinión, sobraban. Si me lo dices a mi no te voy a amenazar de muerte pero la contestación que te meto te deja tieso.

Vive y deja vivir. Y no te metas donde no te llaman que nunca sabes con quien puedes estar tratando.


----------



## El gostoso (15 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si pero en el congreso de los diputados.



El manifiesto es interesante, pero se tira 50 páginas describiendo armas.

Por otra parte, lo que le decía a fury, tiene mil siitos donde atacar y planea un súper mercado?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

https://files.catbox.moe/tcd4ub.mp4





maggneto dijo:


> Menos mal que en España aún no hay venta libre de armas...



Cuando termine la guerra de Ucrania o se calme la cosa van a regalar los ak y los misiles portátiles con el colacao.


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Seguid escribiendo y a la vez hundiendo vuestras miserables y vírgenes existencias en el agujero negro del presidio.
> 
> Asquerosos hijos de puta.



estas sensible hoy ?


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> *El manifiesto es interesante, pero se tira 50 páginas describiendo armas.*
> 
> Por otra parte, lo que le decía a fury, tiene mil siitos donde atacar y planea un súper mercado?



donde esta ? que no lo he leido


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Por otra parte, lo que le decía a fury, tiene mil siitos donde atacar y planea un súper mercado?



Los supermercados en américa se han convertido en propiedad de marrones. Los blancos ahora compran desde casa porque los atracan los negratas al ir.


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

maggneto dijo:


> Y en España porque aún no hay venta libre de armas, porque de incels amargados vamos sobrados...



por que menos mal ? 

ahi el error es que nadie tenia una puta pistola para pararle los pies,


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Disfruta, este es el vídeo del tiroteo de Tarrant en Christchurch https://files.catbox.moe/5jmz8s.mp4



Y ya está?, no hay más que 16 minutos?? Joder, te quedas los últimos minutos esperando que llegue a algún sitio y repita… y te deja con las ganas, OYGA!


----------



## Nut (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Es usted agente de la autoridad y se encontraba en el ejercicio de sus funciones en el momento preciso que relata?
> 
> ¿No? Pues entonces sus comentarios, bajo mi humilde opinión, sobraban. Si me lo dices a mi no te voy a amenazar de muerte pero la contestación que te meto te deja tieso.
> 
> Vive y deja vivir. Y no te metas donde no te llaman que nunca sabes con quien puedes estar tratando.



Soy inspector de salud publica y ciudadano.....Y en el parque a la entrada deja claro que no se pueden dejar hacer sus necesidades a los canes ademas de que deben de ir atados.

La multa son de 600 euros para arriba.

Amenazar de muerte es un delito penal.(El individuo me doblaba en altura y peso).

Que un ciudadano_la sociedad debe defenderse de personajes como este(tu?), claro que si.El caso es que el muy MIERDA cuando hice amago de , como el medijo , llamar a la policia.Salio corriendo con su chucho.

Lo que se puede calificar de GENTUZA.A la que veo defiendes hermano.

El muy GILPOLLAS me dijo que era Mosso de Escuadra.Cuando lo vea otra vez se va a enterar!


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2022)

Un adolescente blanco comete una matanza racista en un tiroteo con 10 muertos en un supermercado de EEUU


El sospechoso, de 18 años, transmitió en vivo en Twtich y está en custodia policial




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Demi Grante (15 May 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa justo al final? ¿Hay como uno tumbado entre las cajas que grita, parece que a ese no le dispara y además dice "sorry!"?



También me he quedado pillado con eso. ¿Tal vez sea porque solo asesinaba a los no blancos?
Aunque la señora que mata al principio a mí sí que me parece blanca.

Edit: en los mensajes de más arriba dicen que era posiblemente chicana.

DEP. Si ese hijo de puta quería cambiar algo que asesine a delincuentes, no a personas normales que iban a hacer la compra.


----------



## BeKinGo (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Ayer un pavo me amenazó con darme una puñalada por recordarle que la mierda de su perro la tenia que recoger.Y que en el parque donde estaba tenia que llevar atado al perro.Un perro como no de esos de presa ya me entienden.
> 
> Estoy acostumbrado a las amenazas pues soy inspector de salud publica en mataderos.( es nuestro casi dia dia), el caso es que ese individuo de ir armado.......
> 
> Gracias a que se como actuar......El caso es que hay mucho criminal potencial suelto.




Estando en el parque infantil, se presenta un pitbull suelto sin bozal y se planta una cagada en medio de los columpios, se lo digo al dueño, un chaval con su grupito, y me mandan a tomar por culo.

Con un cartón pillé la mierda, le di medio bocata de jamón al perro y mientras se lo comia, le restregué el zurullo en toa la lomera.
El perro y yo, nos fuimos contentos.


JoséBatallas dijo:


> Vive y deja vivir. Y no te metas donde no te llaman que nunca sabes con quien puedes estar tratando.



Eso quiero yo, que me dejen vivir, el más cabrón procura no parecerlo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (15 May 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Seguid escribiendo y a la vez hundiendo vuestras miserables y vírgenes existencias en el agujero negro del presidio.
> 
> Asquerosos hijos de puta.



Te recomiendo Hemoal para el escozor



Nut dijo:


> Ayer un pavo me amenazó con darme una puñalada por recordarle que la mierda de su perro la tenia que recoger.Y que en el parque donde estaba tenia que llevar atado al perro.Un perro como no de esos de presa ya me entienden.
> 
> Estoy acostumbrado a las amenazas pues soy inspector de salud publica en mataderos.( es nuestro casi dia dia), el caso es que ese individuo de ir armado.......
> 
> Gracias a que se como actuar......El caso es que hay mucho criminal potencial suelto.






Nut dijo:


> Soy inspector de salud publica y ciudadano.....Y en el parque a la entrada deja claro que no se pueden dejar hacer sus necesidades a los canes ademas de que deben de ir atados.
> 
> La multa son de 600 euros para arriba.
> 
> ...



DOblar en altura?   
que asco de beta demigrante. no tienes sustancia.



JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Es usted agente de la autoridad y se encontraba en el ejercicio de sus funciones en el momento preciso que relata?
> 
> ¿No? Pues entonces sus comentarios, bajo mi humilde opinión, sobraban. Si me lo dices a mi no te voy a amenazar de muerte pero la contestación que te meto te deja tieso.
> 
> Vive y deja vivir. Y no te metas donde no te llaman que nunca sabes con quien puedes estar tratando.



El que te hace los comentarios puede que sea el que te entierre. Nunca se sabe. Llegado el día.


----------



## Persea (15 May 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


>



Luego diran que el marxismo cultural no existe...

Son unos putos mierdas, todo lo que esta pasando es culpa vuestra, basura marxista y racista. Los neonazis os usan como su mejor excusa, pero lo estamos pagando todos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Soy inspector de salud publica y ciudadano.....Y en el parque a la entrada deja claro que no se pueden dejar hacer sus necesidades a los canes ademas de que deben de ir atados.
> 
> La multa son de 600 euros para arriba.
> 
> ...



No se que es un inspector de salud pública ni sus funciones y probablemente más de la mitad del país, salvo los funcionarios, lo sepan.

Y no me cuente nada de las multas y los cartelitos del parque que la desfachatez de multar por no recoger los excrementos del puto perro nos la conocemos todos.

Usted NO es nadie para andar corrigiendo a otros por la calle si no es agente de la autoridad en el cumplimiento de su deber. Y punto. Es libre de hacerlo cierto, como también es libre de meterle un guantazo bien dado cualquiera de esos a los que va recriminando y corrigiendo en público, delante de otros. E independientemente de que con la agresión incurran en una ilegalidad y usted no. Su actitud no incurre en ningún delito (al menos mientras que no avance un nivel y se le de por retener a paseadores de perros por no recoger las heces), pero bajo mi punto de vista sí es moralmente reprochable y de dudosa inteligencia, puesto que andas buscando a gritos que te partan la cara.

Usted no es nadie para corregir a otros, en público, y sin conocer o tener confianza con esa persona. Si tanto le molestan esas actitudes y considera un deber innato y la necesidad inalterable de hacer algo al respecto, pues ya puestos en ese caso lo adecuado es llamar a la policia local (la nacional no está para estas gilipolleces) y que se ocupen ellos de su trabajo.

Comprenda una cosa. La persona a la que ha advertido de que no recoger la caquita del perro es un acto ilegal y sancionable YA CONOCE la puta ley. Pero por los motivos que sean, y que no vienen al caso, ha decidido no cumplirla. Por lo tanto usted no le está abriendo los ojos sobre un hecho que desconoce, lo que está haciendo es recriminarle públicamente, además de darle una orden tácita para que corrija su actitud y recoja los excrementos. Ya no es que usted se esté extralimitando, es que directamente está buscando bronca gratuita y asignándose funciones de agente de la autoridad que en absoluto le corresponden.

Dicho esto, decirle que yo NO recojo la mierda de mi perro. Caga en un puto descampado que solo sirve para esa finalidad. La mierda es biodegradable, buena para el cesped. No es un acto incívico sino lo contrario. Y lo asqueroso no es dejar la mierda en el campo para que sirva de abono sino recogerla con las manos y depositarla en una papelera random (la más cercana).


----------



## Nut (15 May 2022)

Todo ciudadano puede denunciar....Es un parque publico donde acceden niños.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Y ya está?, no hay más que 16 minutos?? Joder, te quedas los últimos minutos esperando que llegue a algún sitio y repita… y te deja con las ganas, OYGA!



de hecho, ese era el pan. Tirotear dos o tres mezquitas seguidas, pero le pudieron los nervios y tardó mucho en el primer tiroteo. Se tira mucho tiempo disparando a la multitud sin rematar uno a uno, y no para de tirar cargadores dobles al suelo. Pero son cosas que pasan, se cargó a 51 moros e hirió a 40.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> También me he quedado pillado con eso. ¿Tal vez sea porque solo asesinaba a los no blancos?
> Aunque la señora que mata al principio a mí sí que me parece blanca.
> 
> Edit: en los mensajes de más arriba dicen que era posiblemente chicana.
> ...



Y de dónde crees que salen los macheteros y niggas? Los paren las señoras que aparecen en el vídeo.


----------



## Nut (15 May 2022)

REPITO UN PARQUE PUBLICO.....

Que tu perro cague en un descampado o en pleno campo me la suda,hermano.


----------



## Gus Borden (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...



Eran murcianos de turismo.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> de hecho, ese era el pan. Tirotear dos o tres mezquitas seguidas, pero le pudieron los nervios y tardó mucho en el primer tiroteo. Se tira mucho tiempo disparando a la multitud sin rematar uno a uno, y no para de tirar cargadores dobles al suelo. Pero son cosas que pasan, se cargó a 51 moros e hirió a 40.



Si, faena saco desde luego, pero como dices pasa 4/5 veces por el mismo sitio cuál roomba de gama baja.

En cualquier caso, que ocurrió? Lo paro la policía??


----------



## eljusticiero (15 May 2022)

Dicen los mentideros que era usuario de un floro usano llamado bubble.info

Taluecs


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> REPITO UN PARQUE PUBLICO.....
> 
> Que tu perro cague en un descampado o en pleno campo me la suda,hermano.



Mi perro en algunas ocasiones también tiene cagado en parques infantiles y en medio de la puta acera y ahí quedó el truño.

Y ni tu ni nadie me va a obligar a recoger el puto zurullo. Eso te lo garantizo. Ni la policía me va a obligar. A lo sumo me sacaran pasta mediante embargos de nomina cada mes pasados muchos años. Y la cantidad mínima embargable. Y punto. Y el perro seguirá cagando donde le salga de las pelotas. Y la mierda abono para el campo y comida para las moscas. La naturaleza siguiendo su curso.


----------



## eljusticiero (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se que es un inspector de salud pública ni sus funciones y probablemente más de la mitad del país, salvo los funcionarios, lo sepan.
> 
> Y no me cuente nada de las multas y los cartelitos del parque que la desfachatez de multar por no recoger los excrementos del puto perro nos la conocemos todos.
> 
> ...



PREFIERO COMER LAMIERDA DE TU PERRO QUE ALGUNO DE TUS PLATOS.

















Es bromuro bro no te rayes. ¿Para cuando pollo empanado relleno de queso?


----------



## Eudoxo (15 May 2022)

A un hijo de puta de este calibre habría que llevarlo a los cárteles de México para que lo torturen todo el tiempo posible antes de que se vaya al infierno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

*FALSE FLAG PSY OP*
*
ESTA COMENTADO EN OTROS FOROS

PASO NO ME INTERESA
*
*IGNORO HILO*


----------



## BeKinGo (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Mi perro en algunas ocasiones también tiene cagado en parques infantiles y en medio de la puta acera y ahí quedó el truño.
> 
> Y ni tu ni nadie me va a obligar a recoger el puto zurullo. Eso te lo garantizo. Ni la policía me va a obligar.



A mi no me da asco recoger la mierda de mis perros, y es verdad que la policia no te puede obligar.
Pero te aseguro que puedes llevarte el zurullo de tu perro restregado en la cara, no serias el primero.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

Clown Operation 

275 viewsPatrick Henry , 02:43









 


COMENTAR ESTAS PUTAS MIERDAS DE FALSE FLAG = PAYASO

pongo esta puta mierda en dejar de seguir ​


----------



## Rotto2 (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Es un método bastante efectivo para infundir TERROR. Porque si empezase a haber ataques en mezquitas, los moros lo único que tendrían que hacer es reunirse clandestinamente o poner medidas de seguridad. Pero si les atacamos en cualquier sitio, ese es el verdadero terror. Que vayas a hacer la compra y te vuele la cabeza un autóctono.



Nazi estás denunciado hijo de PUTA


----------



## esBlackpill.com (15 May 2022)

La reputisima madre pone "mogged" al lado de BLM en el arma. Hostia puta que mal rollo.

Es terminología Lookism / looksmax su puta madre que mal rollo


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> A mi no me da asco recoger la mierda de mis perros, y es verdad que la policia no te puede obligar.
> Pero te aseguro que puedes llevarte el zurullo de tu perro restregado en la cara, no serias el primero.



Me ibas a comer los huevos a dos bandas.


----------



## Can Pistraus (15 May 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> La reputisima madre pone "mogged" al lado de BLM en el arma. Hostia puta que mal rollo.
> 
> Es terminología Lookism / looksmax su puta madre que mal rollo



Traduce y no te hagas más el interesante, pijicrio repelente.


----------



## Nut (15 May 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> PREFIERO COMER LAMIERDA DE TU PERRO QUE ALGUNO DE TUS PLATOS.
> Es bromuro bro no te rayes. ¿Para cuando pollo empanado relleno de queso?



Yo no preparo los platos imbécil.Ademas la seguridad alimentaria es responsabilidad de las EMPRESAS.

Yo vigilo que cumplen las normas, la ley.Les hago auditorias...

Idiota.


----------



## BeKinGo (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me ibas a comer los huevos a dos bandas.



Te como entero y no escupo ni los zapatos.
No soy un modosito como tu.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo no preparo los platos imbécil.Ademas la seguridad alimentaria es responsabilidad de las EMPRESAS.
> 
> Yo vigilo que cumplen las normas, la ley.Les hago auditorias...
> 
> Idiota.



El de los platos soy yo merluzo...


----------



## iaGulin (15 May 2022)

He visto el video varias veces...

El tipo que está detrás del coche, al que mata al mismo tiempo que a la primera; ¿le da sin querer? No parece ni que esté apuntándole.

Menuda puntería tiene el hijo de puta.



Nut dijo:


> Yo no preparo los platos imbécil.Ademas la seguridad alimentaria es responsabilidad de las EMPRESAS.
> 
> Yo vigilo que cumplen las normas, la ley.Les hago auditorias...
> 
> Idiota.



Estáis tan absortos en insultar a todo Dios en este foro que no te das ni cuenta de que no te lo dice a ti.


----------



## Can Pistraus (15 May 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Te como entero y no escupo ni los zapatos.
> No soy un modosito como tu.


----------



## DarkNight (15 May 2022)

pero este video es real? Me parece todo muy videogame, pelicula, no sé... no me cuadra


----------



## randomizer (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Es usted agente de la autoridad y se encontraba en el ejercicio de sus funciones en el momento preciso que relata?
> 
> ¿No? Pues entonces sus comentarios, bajo mi humilde opinión, sobraban. Si me lo dices a mi no te voy a amenazar de muerte pero la contestación que te meto te deja tieso.
> 
> Vive y deja vivir. Y no te metas donde no te llaman que nunca sabes con quien puedes estar tratando.



Y a ti te parece que dejarlo todo lleno de mierda es "dejar vivir", SUBNORMAL?

Te veo ensuciando mi barrio con la mierda de tu puto perro, y encima me vacilas, y juro por Dios que te comes el ñordo, pero sin dientes.

Como bien dices, ten cuidado que no sabes con quién puedes estar tratando.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 May 2022)

es curioso como cuando cierto partido lo necesita siempre salen casos como este

demasiado cantoso y coincidiendo con lo de ucrania en eurovision

false flag confirmado


----------



## fachacine (15 May 2022)

Todo esto a Veteranos, joder


----------



## eljusticiero (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo no preparo los platos imbécil.Ademas la seguridad alimentaria es responsabilidad de las EMPRESAS.
> 
> Yo vigilo que cumplen las normas, la ley.Les hago auditorias...
> 
> Idiota.



BROOOTALLL


----------



## eljusticiero (15 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Todo esto a Veteranos, joder



¿Por qué mover a veterANOS un hilo que va sobre la gestión de las cacas de perro? 

(Sí, en esto es lo que ha derivado este broootal hilo de derroición.info)


----------



## Magufillo (15 May 2022)

Otro montaje idéntico al de Nueva Zelanda, el tal Brenton Tarrant.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 May 2022)

¿Es falso? Hoy en día no te puedes fiar de nada...


----------



## latiendo (15 May 2022)

En España los que mataban en los supermercados eran los bilduetarras.


----------



## Dovahkiina (15 May 2022)

Just a reminder


----------



## Tales90 (15 May 2022)

Puto tarado!!! Espero que le ejecuten en la silla electrica o como maten ahora los usa.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (15 May 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa justo al final? ¿Hay como uno tumbado entre las cajas que grita, parece que a ese no le dispara y además dice "sorry!"?



Sería amigo suyo y solo le dispara en el pie...
El hijo de puta ese es difícil saber lo que pensaba, pero parece que mata blancls, negros y de todos los colores.


----------



## SineOsc (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se que es un inspector de salud pública ni sus funciones y probablemente más de la mitad del país, salvo los funcionarios, lo sepan.
> 
> Y no me cuente nada de las multas y los cartelitos del parque que la desfachatez de multar por no recoger los excrementos del puto perro nos la conocemos todos.
> 
> ...



Ambos teneis parte de razón y parte equivocada en mi opinión.

Que el perro cague en el cesped por mucho que haya un cartel es lo de menos, a mi eso me da igual, diferente sería ir dejando chorongos en la acera, que tampoco me parece para tanto pero en el prado no.

Ahora, llevarlo suelto si lo considero incívico y recriminable como mínimo, porque eso sí afecta directamente a los demás con cierto riesgo, pues puede irse a la carretera, puede irse a tu perro que sí llevas atado y montarse un jaleo, a un niño, etc...

El tema de recriminar, no tiene por qué ser un conflicto que se tenga que resolver a ostias, pero esque la gente está a la que salta con estas cosas, tampoco es algo tan dificil, suelta al perro donde no moleste y no genere conflictos, si el perro jode a otra persona y esta te recrimina no te pongas en plan mafioso joder, siempre que sea algo educado...

Recuerdo que despues de una disputa con otro coche me dijo un colega: "si no os vais a pegar de ostias para qué discutes?"

Ese es el problema, que a la minima que la gente discrepa o discute ya hay que andar pensando en pegarse de ostias. 

Pues no, se debe poder recriminar (con respeto) sin andar a la defensiva como si todos fueramos delincuentes integrados en sociedad porque tenemos mucha paciencia, que es de lo que se visten algunos a la minima.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (15 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Traduce y no te hagas más el interesante, pijicrio repelente.



No me estoy haciendo el interesante. "Mogged" es terminología de esos foros, de estética anglos. Es como si un tío mata a 12 personas en Cartagena y en el arma pone "taluec".

Mog significa que un tio es mejor que otro en algo, normalmente físicamente. Mogged, pues moggeado. Vamos que el tio estaba siendo loggeado, aka es un incel que tenia claro su estado en la sociedad.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Siempre me han cautivado estos vídeos.
> 
> El que dispara tiene que sentirse como un DIOS y el resto como hormigas.
> 
> Tengo claro que una mano superior "buena" o "mala" guía este tipo de sucesos. El hado es caprichoso.



Te recomiendo la película *''Rampage*_'', _la de *Uwe Boll* (no la del puto calvo con el mono gigante):


----------



## Paradise_man (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> https://files.catbox.moe/tcd4ub.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso va a ser divertido


----------



## Can Pistraus (15 May 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> No me estoy haciendo el interesante. "Mogged" es terminología de esos foros, de estética anglos. Es como si un tío mata a 12 personas en Cartagena y en el arma pone "taluec".
> 
> Mog significa que un tio es mejor que otro en algo, normalmente físicamente. Mogged, pues moggeado. Vamos que el tio estaba siendo loggeado, aka es un incel que tenia claro su estado en la sociedad.



Saber inglés de un curso del first no equivale a saber todo el slang de mierda que los cachorros yankees inventan nuevos cada día.

Me gustaría que se inviertieran las tornas y que fueran ellos los que tienen que aprenderse todo nuestro "slang", empezando por "taluec", "derroido", "chortina", "mermao", "visilleras", "a pelito" y así.

Es una tocada de huevos estar pendientes de esos attention whores.


----------



## pioneer (15 May 2022)

Buen momento para recordar que el 80% de asesinatos en masa son cometidos por negros. Y que la mayoría de víctimas de odio interracial son blancos. 

Dicho esto el asesino de esta masacre es imbecil. Ir a un supermercado donde hay gente currante que no tiene nada que ver con nada y solo va a comprar patatas es de retrasado mental.


----------



## Roberto Malone (15 May 2022)

No es la primera vez que dispara.

Vaya puntería.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (15 May 2022)

De todo lo que ocurre en occidente ahora mismo no te puedes creer nada, solo es ver eurovision ayer, y detras de todo están siempre los mismos.


----------



## Roberto Malone (15 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> De todo lo que ocurre en occidente ahora mismo no te puedes creer nada, solo es ver eurovision ayer, y detras de todo están siempre los mismos.



Sí, es curioso que nunca vayan a sinagogas.


----------



## Julc (15 May 2022)

Hoy en día con el CGI, nos pueden colar lo que sea.

Min 18:00


----------



## Julc (15 May 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> No es la primera vez que dispara.
> 
> Vaya puntería.



Demasiado buena.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (15 May 2022)

Que puntería tiene el hijoputa.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (15 May 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> En España los que mataban en los supermercados eran los bilduetarras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058841
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058839



El curioso como a la hora de valorar a un numeroso grupo terrorista con amplia base social, lobotomizada y controlada desde arriba, un grupo perfectamente individualizado e identificable, el cual en el presente se omite, se olvida y se entierran sus acciones y hechos, se borra y manipula de la historia en pos de un fin chungo de narices.

En cambio con estas cosas... por culpa de algún loco, algún mercenario, y algún agente oficial de quien manda, se generaliza, se pone a todo un colectivo en el punto de mira, y se pide su sangre al igual que se hacía en otra época con otros conocidos grupos, etnias y creyentes.

Pa mi que los mismos que hoy echan mierda sobre los blancos, son los mismos que en el pasado echaban mierda, esclavizaban perseguían y masacraban a otros grupos.

Pasamos de dictaduras totalitarias a democracias totalitarias, de perseguir a unos a perseguir a otros, de anular a una relgión y obligar a otra, a lo mismo pero con cambio de orden, siempre en detrimento de los de abajo claro.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 May 2022)

¿No se supone que era un ataque racista? Yo veo que dispara a saco tanto a blancos como a negros. 
Más manipulación mediática.


----------



## tovarovsky (15 May 2022)

Es un liquidador de lemmings nomás. Esta haciendo un favor al estado Gusano. De nuevo las logias y sinagogas quedan exentas de riesgo...¿por que será?


----------



## Beto (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Mi perro en algunas ocasiones también tiene cagado en parques infantiles y en medio de la puta acera y ahí quedó el truño.
> 
> Y ni tu ni nadie me va a obligar a recoger el puto zurullo. Eso te lo garantizo. Ni la policía me va a obligar. A lo sumo me sacaran pasta mediante embargos de nomina cada mes pasados muchos años. Y la cantidad mínima embargable. Y punto. Y el perro seguirá cagando donde le salga de las pelotas. Y la mierda abono para el campo y comida para las moscas. La naturaleza siguiendo su curso.



Luego vendrás a algún hilo de "han envenenado a mi perro y el mundo es muy malo" a llorar


----------



## gpm (15 May 2022)

Supongo que entrarán @xicomalo y @dabuti. Lo curioso es que en los vídeos de negros y moros en España siempre se olvidan

Esto es alguien con problemas psiquiátricos


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> No ha matado ningún blanco, la mujer del principio es una panchi o mulata.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058766
> 
> ...



Lastimaa que no te maten a ti hijo de puta. Aqui es cuando se da cuenta uno de lo injusto que es el mundo.


----------



## 8cilindros (15 May 2022)

Sigo estando a favor establecer el derecho a portar armas de fuego. No es para protegernos a mí y a los míos de los maleantes (que también), sino para protegernos del gobierno, que es peor que un maleante o un loco aislado.

Menos malo 20 que 100 millones.


----------



## Chino Negro (15 May 2022)

Estados Unidos el país de los incels asesinos occidente tiene un problema con los hombres blancos jóvenes eso provocará una guerra interna y un malestar social latente hará que la sociedad colapse ya que no tendrá sentido pertenecer a la sociedad como en el Universo 25, hasta que el status quo vuelva a la normalidad o nos extinguamos una pena por las víctimas DEP.


----------



## Anonimo23 (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Mi perro en algunas ocasiones también tiene cagado en parques infantiles y en medio de la puta acera y ahí quedó el truño.
> 
> Y ni tu ni nadie me va a obligar a recoger el puto zurullo. Eso te lo garantizo. Ni la policía me va a obligar. A lo sumo me sacaran pasta mediante embargos de nomina cada mes pasados muchos años. Y la cantidad mínima embargable. Y punto. Y el perro seguirá cagando donde le salga de las pelotas. Y la mierda abono para el campo y comida para las moscas. La naturaleza siguiendo su curso.



vete a comer pollas


----------



## Anonimo23 (15 May 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> A un hijo de puta de este calibre habría que llevarlo a los cárteles de México para que lo torturen todo el tiempo posible antes de que se vaya al infierno.



vete a comer polla negra


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Hoy en día con el CGI, nos pueden colar lo que sea.
> 
> Min 18:00



nos han colado imagenes como esta







imaginate videos


----------



## WasP (15 May 2022)

Que nadie mate a ese hijo de puta, que se pudra hasta el final de sus dias en la cárcel.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (15 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Saber inglés de un curso del first no equivale a saber todo el slang de mierda que los cachorros yankees inventan nuevos cada día.
> 
> Me gustaría que se inviertieran las tornas y que fueran ellos los que tienen que aprenderse todo nuestro "slang", empezando por "taluec", "derroido", "chortina", "mermao", "visilleras", "a pelito" y así.
> 
> Es una tocada de huevos estar pendientes de esos attention whores.



No es slang anglo per se, es slang de un par de fotos solo. Por eso mi sorpresa de algo tan concreto.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Te recomiendo la película *''Rampage*_'', _la de *Uwe Boll* (no la del puto calvo con el mono gigante):
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058852
> ...



Gracias.

Descargándola...


----------



## Elbrujo (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pues tiene razón el prenda



Que dice?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Si, faena saco desde luego, pero como dices pasa 4/5 veces por el mismo sitio cuál roomba de gama baja.
> 
> En cualquier caso, que ocurrió? Lo paro la policía??



Está en la cárcel. Y por lo visto le tienen bastante puteado, las cárceles de Nueva Zelanda no son como las cárceles Europeas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 May 2022)

me pregunto si cerraran 4chan ahora como cerraro en su dia 8chan por el MISMO motivo
tb me pregunto si van a cerrar twitch

aunque en realidad ya se la respuesta


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

"BLM Mogged" Que significa algo así como "BLM humillado". Además, también pone "Buck Status: broken", que hace referencia a los esclavos negros que eran sodomizados por sus amos, y no lo digo en coña.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> me pregunto si cerraran 4chan ahora como cerraro en su dia 8chan por el MISMO motivo
> tb me pregunto si van a cerrar twitch
> 
> aunque en realidad ya se la respuesta



4chan no va a cerrar en la vida. Se trata en realidad de una cárcel cibernética para mantenernos a los degenerados fuera de twitter y otras redes sociales normie. Además, está medio FBI metido en /b/.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2022)

Hola mi bebebe llámame llamame


----------



## parserito (15 May 2022)

Que aun se lean a infraseres justificando esta locura demuestra el nivel de repugnancia y asco que genera este foro de mierda.

Porque hay que ser muy hijodeputa para justificar de la forma que sea algo asi. Pena que a vosotros no os pillen en uno de estos mientras comprais el cargamento de doritos.


----------



## Jotagb (15 May 2022)

Es curioso que se corte el vídeo justamente cuando perdona supuestamente al blanco. Parece hasta una película de Hollywood


----------



## coda (15 May 2022)

El tipo de video en primera persona es clavado al de la mezquita de Nueva Zelanda, no se si por la perspectiva y la baja calidad de imagen de los videos tienen un aire extraño, pero podrían ser reales.


----------



## Educo Gratis (15 May 2022)

Nueva lección de defensa personal... en la matanza de esa Mezquita de Nueva Zelanda aprendimos que hacerse el muerto no sirve de nada, y aquí vemos como es de imperativa necesidad portar armas para defensa personal.

Lo que vemos en este video es como la gente, presa del pánico, se tiran al suelo y esperan que milagrosamente no les toque a ellos. Lo siento mucho, te va a tocar. El que viene a matar va a hacerlo. Que te quedes paralizado en el suelo solo hace que ponerle las cosas más fáciles al chalado de turno.

O huyes del lugar o si no te queda más remedio LUCHA, pero no esperes clemencia de un verdugo que ha venido a hacer daño.

Si alguno de esos llevase encima un arma de fuego, alguna chance habría tenido. No digo que fuera definitivo, porqué enfrentarte a un rifle de asalto con armas inferiores es jodido de cojones, pero qué se yo, si estas detrás de un pasillo y lo enganchas por sorpresa, le vacías el cargador y tienes altas probabilidades de abatir al tirador.

Pero si no tienes NADA, estas vendido.

Ahora seguid apoyando el veto a las armas, panda de atontaos.


----------



## noseyo (15 May 2022)

Buenos montajes , encima matando a blancos , entonces sería un asesino más sin idiologia


----------



## Vegeto1989 (15 May 2022)

No me creo nada, no he visto sangre salir de un disparo. El que vi de la mezquita me parecía falso tb. Si uno lo ve con la impresión de que es real te lo comes pero os sugiero que lo veáis con espíritu crítico que nunca se sabe.


----------



## noseyo (15 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> No me creo nada, no he visto sangre salir de un disparo. El que vi de la mezquita me parecía falso tb. Si uno lo ve con la impresión de que es real te lo comes pero os sugiero que lo veáis con espíritu crítico que nunca se sabe.



Me recuerda también a lo de Francia cuando disparaban a los policías en el suelo y no gota sangre , luego ves los sicarios de México y la cosa cambia


----------



## noseyo (15 May 2022)

Ya empezamos jajaja todo preparado poniendo que a los negros los matan y los blancos los detienen


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Disfruta, este es el vídeo del tiroteo de Tarrant en Christchurch https://files.catbox.moe/5jmz8s.mp4



que cancioncilla es la del minuto 11 y pico? echame una mano gracias amigo


----------



## Tales90 (15 May 2022)

Una cosa por qué los tiradores racistas estos llevan inscripciones en sus armas de asalto? El de australia igual, que significan?


----------



## xicomalo (15 May 2022)

Todos los putos NAZIS del foro que difunden odio diciendo "False flag" que Pateticos QUE SOIS ESTE ES VUESTRO ODIO


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Una cosa por qué los tiradores racistas estos llevan inscripciones en sus armas de asalto? El de australia igual, que significan?



Creo que también lo hizo el de la matanza en una isla nórdica, y hasta hoy es costumbre.


----------



## xicomalo (15 May 2022)

maggneto dijo:


> Y en España porque aún no hay venta libre de armas, porque de incels amargados vamos sobrados...



Solo tenemos que ver este foro como se f¡difunde el ODIO


----------



## Soy forero (15 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Brutal parece el call of duty



Más bien el gta


----------



## Eremita (15 May 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Solo tenemos que ver este foro como se f¡difunde el ODIO



Para ODIO auténtico, el que tenéis los rojos al trabajo. Nada más sabéis rapiñar a otros.


----------



## xicomalo (15 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Para ODIO auténtico, el que tenéis los rojos al trabajo. Nada más sabéis rapiñar a otros.



lo dicho los anormales que difunde odio todo el dia en el foro diciendo tonterias en hilo que uno igual que ellos hace una matanza ...


----------



## Soy forero (15 May 2022)

Me recuerda a mí cuando iba en el gta cargandome gente para pasar el rato


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> lo dicho los anormales que difunde odio todo el dia en el foro diciendo tonterias en hilo que uno igual que ellos hace una matanza ...



Pues tú estás dentro, así que no sé de qué vas.


----------



## ekOz (15 May 2022)

Disculpar pero, es auténtico entonces o es fake/antiguo?


----------



## Vegeto1989 (15 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Me recuerda también a lo de Francis cuando desparsban a los policías en el suelo y no gota sangre , luego ves los sicarios de México y la cosa cambia



Es que recuerdo el de la mezquita uno que va hacia él en el pasillo y le da de lleno muy cerca pero ni sangre por ningún lado, ni en las paredes...


----------



## xicomalo (15 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues tú estás dentro, así que no sé de qué vas.



Yo esto para plantar cara a los NAZIS que difunden ODIO todos los dias

Y me hice la cuenta cuando en el foro era sobre la burbuja


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (15 May 2022)

Aun no tengo la suficiente info para determinar si puede ser un "false flag", pero esos 11 y 13 en la noticia son sospechosos.









¿Alguien tiene el manifesto supuestamente escrito por este personaje?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 May 2022)

PUTO AMO.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 May 2022)

BROOOOOTAAAAAL


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 May 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Un mierda como vosotros. Este es cualquiera de vosotros.



Esto pasará en España si sigue la dictadura femimarxista.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Yo esto para plantar cara a los NAZIS que difunden ODIO todos los dias
> 
> Y me hice la cuenta cuando en el foro era sobre la burbuja



Sí claro, claro, ya sabes lo que ocurre cuando entras dentro de un establo de nazis, es porque tú eres un...


----------



## ekOz (15 May 2022)

Por algunos sitios están diciendo que la carta hacía referencia al plan de reemplazo, conspiración y esas cosas que le gustan a los medios.


----------



## Yomimo (15 May 2022)

Hace falta ser un hijo de la gran pvta, alimaña asquerosa.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 May 2022)

ES UN PATRIOTA


----------



## Eremita (15 May 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Yo esto para plantar cara a los NAZIS que difunden ODIO todos los dias
> 
> Y me hice la cuenta cuando en el foro era sobre la burbuja



Tú con tal de no currar, harás lo que sea. Paguitero ladrón.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 May 2022)

SU ERROR FUE USAR UNA CÁMARA DE TAN BAJA CALIDAD. ESTO MERECÍA UN FULL HD


----------



## Abrazafarolas (15 May 2022)

Han dicho ya si era hetero, votante de vox, prorruso y antivacunas?


----------



## Sunwukung (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Yep algo raro hay.
> 
> Por otra parte, no intentan ganar dinero y revertir el sistema desde arriba no, hacen el gañan



Exacto, de matar a alguien, deberían matar a la mitad del congreso, sino a todos. Eso sí sería un aviso a los navegantes psicópatas que están arriba.


----------



## roquerol (15 May 2022)

espero que los siguientes se gasten algo de dinero en una buena cámara 4K, porque telita la calidad de la imagen...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (15 May 2022)

ya podria haberse conectado el wifi , que mierda de datos tiene


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> También me he quedado pillado con eso. ¿Tal vez sea porque solo asesinaba a los no blancos?
> Aunque la señora que mata al principio a mí sí que me parece blanca.
> 
> Edit: en los mensajes de más arriba dicen que era posiblemente chicana.
> ...



a veces no se trata de cambiar algo
que eso es muy dificil 
sino simplemente de empatar la partida.
es un sacrificio.
evidente debes de entender que estas acabado o muerto despues de hacerlo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

EN ESTE HILO HA SALIDO UNA CAPTURA ROLLO VIDEO JUEGO DE DISPAROS DE ALGO QUE PARECE UN FALSE FLAG








¿Cuando empiezan en Azovstal con el canibalismo?


Los mercenarios de la OTAN y de la Agenda 2030 dicen no tener comida ni agua. Aunque, a juzgar por las fotos, no les viene mal algo de ayuno. ¿Cuándo van a empezar a comerse los muertos y reciclar los cadáveres? Si no lo hacen, cuando entren las tropas rusas el hedor va a ser insoportable.




www.burbuja.info







Demi Grante dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta tirar de chechenos. Parece que los de la sucursal americana de Azov han organizado una campaña para llevar comida a Azovstal






RESULTANDO SER UNO HILI QUE PUSE EN IGNORE CREO POR QUE NO ME APORTABA NADA. EL CLASICO FALSE FLAG DE TEMPORADA. SIN NADA NUEVO.





El video del tiroteo del supermercado de Buffalo a manos de un supremacista blanco +18 [contenido explícito]







www.burbuja.info






NADA BUENO , EL CASO : QUE LE HAN PINTADO AL VIDEOJUEGO ESO DEL 14 EN EL ARMA ESTILO NUEVA ZELENDA
COMO EN EL FALSE FLAG DE PODESTA






*14 OSIRIS de PODESTA *






​


----------



## BigJoe (15 May 2022)

Que Dios en su gloria a los asesinados 

El agresor merece sufrir


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Que Dios en su gloria a los asesinados
> 
> El agresor merece sufrir



*QUE ES TODO FAKE*


----------



## Guepardo (15 May 2022)

Este se pasa el GTA con los ojos cerrados


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 May 2022)

Los primeros segundos del parking son apoteósicos, un crack el tirador.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> que cancioncilla es la del minuto 11 y pico? echame una mano gracias amigo


----------



## Shadowex (15 May 2022)

menudo puto enfermo


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> No me creo nada, no he visto sangre salir de un disparo. El que vi de la mezquita me parecía falso tb. Si uno lo ve con la impresión de que es real te lo comes pero os sugiero que lo veáis con espíritu crítico que nunca se sabe.





noseyo dijo:


> Me recuerda también a lo de Francia cuando disparaban a los policías en el suelo y no gota sangre , luego ves los sicarios de México y la cosa cambia





Vegeto1989 dijo:


> Es que recuerdo el de la mezquita uno que va hacia él en el pasillo y le da de lleno muy cerca pero ni sangre por ningún lado, ni en las paredes...



¿Alguna vez has disparado a alguien? La sangre tarda en empezar a brotar unos 3-4 segundos. Y no vas a ver explosiones de sangre a no ser que haya explosivos de por medio o un escopetazo. Además, con la primera que se carga, cuando le mete el tiro puedes ver fragmentos de su cráneo volando. Hay que ver menos películas. Además, que si estas cosas fuesen falsas no tendrían tanto ímpetu en eliminar cualquier rastro del vídeo en internet. Porque lo que no quiere el globohomo es que la gente lo vea y surjan imitadores.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

Shadowex dijo:


> menudo puto enfermo



*LA PANDILLA MONSTER*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

Shadowex dijo:


> a que viene esto, no entiendo que me quieres decir



LO HE DICHO ATRAS
ES UN FALSE FLAG
COPIA DEL FALSE FLAG ORDENDO POR PODESTA

MARCADO CON EL 14

ESTE ES FALSE FALSE FLAG

A SABER QUIEN LO HA ORGANIZADO

DIRIA QUE ES CGI ENCIMA
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

*POR QUE LO PONE EN EL RIFLE PARA QUE LO VEAS*

*14 




*
【UE5】​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

Shadowex dijo:


> o sea tu hipotesis es que es una animación con unreal engine?



NOP
QUE ES FALSE FLAG

O DOBLE FALSE FLAG

EL VIDEO NO LO HE VISTO

NO VEO FALSE FLAGS PACO

YA TE HAN PUESTO QUE ES UN FALSE FLAG CON EL 14 IMITIACION DEL OTRO

ASI QUE PASO DE VER MAS " HACEDME CASITO,. DARLE AL LAIC ..Y COMPARTIC "

YA SE LO QUE TENGO QUE SABER, QU ENO MERECE MI ATENCION


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

IGNORO


----------



## fvckCatalonia (15 May 2022)

YO soy nacionlista blanco, pero masacrar negros random es estupido, aparte de un crimen absurdo. El Regimen va a utilizarlo contra todos los disidentes de derecha nacional, sin ninguna duda.

Puestos a tener un fusil de asalto, se me ocurren decenas de objetivos que si pueden tener una utilidad politica. Incluso si el tirador odiaba a los negros porque le hicieron la vida imposible en el instituto o lo que sea, las masacres deben de tener un obejtivo claro si uno las quiere utilizar politicamenrte.

Para mi es un adolescente con problemas mentales, no puede interpretarse de otra manera.


----------



## Shadowex (15 May 2022)

@*elgatochimpliflinguir pero no borres tus mensajes que parece que estoy hablando solo hombre*


----------



## Tales90 (15 May 2022)

maggneto dijo:


> Y en España porque aún no hay venta libre de armas, porque de incels amargados vamos sobrados...



En España hay más armas que en cualquier otro pais pero están bien reguladas.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


>



Dios te bendiga amigo 1 abrazo


----------



## Chortina Premium (15 May 2022)

Joder, parece un video juego


----------



## tv eye (15 May 2022)

Me sé de uno que se llama Antonio que está tomando buena nota para octubre de 2023......


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>






https://theync.com/full-video-mass-shooting-at-a-buffalo-ny-supermarket.htm





https://theync.com/full-video-of-buffalo-live-shooting.htm


----------



## Yomateix (15 May 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es el empeño en tratar estos asesinatos de racismo, algo que no tengo nada claro ¿Racista porque tenía en su perfil comentarios de ese tipo? Más bien un colgado sin más que odiaba a negros, blancos y a cualquiera que se le cruzase por medio. Sin entrar en si es racista o no, que ni lo se ni me interesa (aunque seguro que si, si lo publicó) estos asesinatos no son por supremacismos ni racismos (Aunque ese manifiesto del que hablan, le preguntaron al sheriff del condado y ni si quiera confirmó que existiese, pese a que no había ningún motivo para negarlo, al contrario, lo lógico hubiese sido reconocerlo de ser realmente suyo) El colgado va buscando su momento de protagonismo, cuando se baja del coche comienza disparando a una mujer blanca ¿Es por que odia a los blancos? ¿Por qué es misógino? No, es porque es un colgado que necesitaba su dosis de protagonismo en redes sociales y en los medios. Si fuese un crimen racista se hubiese esperado a que pasase esa mujer y hubiese comenzado disparando a personas negras, pero no, llega ya con ganas de ponerse a matar a quien sea. Es un asesino degenerado, sin más. Al que le daría igual a quien matar mientras pudiese matar a cuantos más mejor. De hecho se ha declarado inocente....vamos que es un colgado sin más, si quieres asesinar por motivos racistas, lo lógico sería no comenzar el tiroteo disparando a blancos y no declararte luego inocente....cuando tu mismo además lo has grabado todo y te han detenido en la tienda. Un colgado sin muchas luces y que no está bien de la cabeza, lo raro es que no pasen más cosas así con la facilidad que tienen para conseguir armas de ese calibre. ¿Por qué ir a un supermercado en lugar de a por quienes ostentan el poder si realmente escribió dicho manifiesto? Porque es un degenerado que quiere matar a quien sea y en supermercado es más fácil hacerlo y en realidad eso es lo único que le interesa, matar a quien sea, del color que sea, para sentirse importante.

Y esto es lo que tienes cuando cualquier colgado puede conseguir armamento táctico, que siempre habrá un colgado que necesite su dosis de protagonismo o que simplemente tenga un mal día y que se ponga a pegar tiros.


----------



## Nostalgia (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> El manifiesto es interesante, pero se tira 50 páginas describiendo armas.
> 
> Por otra parte, lo que le decía a fury, tiene mil siitos donde atacar y planea un súper mercado?



puedes pasarme el manifiesto?
gracias


----------



## hijodeputin (15 May 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> YO soy nacionlista blanco, pero masacrar negros random es estupido, aparte de un crimen absurdo. El Regimen va a utilizarlo contra todos los disidentes de derecha nacional, sin ninguna duda.
> 
> Puestos a tener un fusil de asalto, se me ocurren decenas de objetivos que si pueden tener una utilidad politica. Incluso si el tirador odiaba a los negros porque le hicieron la vida imposible en el instituto o lo que sea, las masacres deben de tener un obejtivo claro si uno las quiere utilizar politicamenrte.
> 
> Para mi es un adolescente con problemas mentales, no puede interpretarse de otra manera.



por eso nos han quitado las armas en españa, y las que hay están muy controladitas. Y no se me ocurre pais en el que alguien pueda coger un ar15 y entrar en otro sitio que no sea el congreso y llevarse a algunos por delante, con más razón que en españa no hay otro. Si además capas mentalmente al personal conviertiendolos en un pais de putas, maricones, manginas y avestruces que no saben otra cosa que meter la cabeza debajo de la tierra win win de manual


----------



## Widowmaker (15 May 2022)

En EEUU los asesinatos con armas de fuego se cometen, por amplísima mayoría, con armas cortas. Sin embargo hace ya muchos años que los demócratas están empeñados en que se prohíba la tenencia de "rifles de asalto" como el AR-15. No parece que la seguridad sea el motivo, no la de los ciudadanos, al menos... 
Sin armas como esa, se complica muchísimo la formación de milicias civiles mínimamente eficaces.


----------



## Nostalgia (15 May 2022)

alquien puede rularme el manifiesto por mp


----------



## Sir Connor (15 May 2022)

Joder en Estados Usa se lo pasan de coña, cuando llegara esto aqui a los Carrefour y similares que son el tercer mundo ? se podria hacer una buena limpieza , cada semana un tiroteo....


----------



## Tanchus (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Siempre me han cautivado estos vídeos.
> 
> El que dispara tiene que sentirse como un DIOS y el resto como hormigas.
> 
> Tengo claro que una mano superior "buena" o "mala" guía este tipo de sucesos. El hado es caprichoso.



Menudo dios de los cojones. Tu teoría va a hacer aguas cuando en prisión otras "hormigas" le rompan el culo a ese "dios" día sí, día también.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se que es un inspector de salud pública ni sus funciones y probablemente más de la mitad del país, salvo los funcionarios, lo sepan.
> 
> Y no me cuente nada de las multas y los cartelitos del parque que la desfachatez de multar por no recoger los excrementos del puto perro nos la conocemos todos.
> 
> ...



Tú votas socialista, a que sí?


----------



## Esse est deus (15 May 2022)

Huele a psyop que atufa. 

Están calentando el ambiente.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (15 May 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Huele a psyop que atufa.
> 
> Están calentando el ambiente.



No es la primera vez que elementos del FBI instigan o directamente participan en operaciones de este tipo.
Todo esto tiene el objetivo de conseguir el apoyo público para seguir desarmando a los americanos. Menos mal que ya los ciudadanos de bien tienen decenas de millones de armas con sus correspondientes municiones sin registrar a buen recaudo.
Les va a costar décadas.


----------



## harrysas (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...



Lo que pasa es que tenian 50% ADN de negro


----------



## McNulty (15 May 2022)

Toda la retórica "del hombre blanco que no tiene hijos, es el fin de la raza blanca, nos quieren sustituir" crea auténticos monstruos. Ese tío es un mister Nini o un ataraxio llevados al extremo.

Mucho discursito moral pero poco predicar con el ejemplo, seguro que tenía 0 hijos.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (15 May 2022)

Aquí ya vamos adelantandisimos. Nos quitaron los cargadores de alta capacidad por los atentados de Bataclan y Charlie Hebdo y ahora nos van a quitar el plomo para encarecer y hacer escasa la munición y aburrir a los que tienen armas.

Incluso se inventan operaciones para hacer la propaganda apoyando al aumento de las restricciones.








Fiasco colosal de la operación “Portu” - RadioCadena


Por Daniel Álvarez (Vice presidente de ANARMA.org) El juez del caso de la denominada operación “Portu” ordena su ARCHIVO DEFINITIVO,




radiocadena.es





"Resultó sorprendente que la propia web de Europol publicase en portada la operación varias veces, al menos al día siguiente de producirse y meses después de nuevo, justo el día anterior a la votación de la Directiva de Armas europea en el Parlamento Europeo."

Mientras los franceses dejaron a un terrorista vigilado sacarse la licencia, segun la policía, para que "no sospecharse que estaba siendo vigilado" lo cual casi acaba en tragedia.


Obvio que si le hubiese salido bien lo hubiesen utilizado para endurecer las restricciones, cuando ya hemos visto que cuando los malotes si no se las saltan directamente les hacen la vista gorda para ver si hacen algo malo. Eso sí, después si va tu ex a la policía diciendo que la has amenazado y te quitan hasta la carabina de aire comprimido sin una sola prueba de por medio.

Es todo un circo para que os mentaliceis, las élites no quieren ciudadanos capaces de defenderse, y punto.

Agenda 2030: No tendrás armas y serás feliz.


----------



## OSPF (15 May 2022)

Pues si , lamentable esa mierda de banda sonora , que menos que meter algo de extremo para acompañar la limpia


----------



## Gentle (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...



mkultra de manual, nada nuevo


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...



Esto huele a falsa bandera a 10.000 Km. Además justo ahora que Biden está cayendo en las encuestas sin parar y con las elecciones del "Midterm" a la vuelta de la esquina... Nos toman por gilipollas.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Menudo dios de los cojones. Tu teoría va a hacer aguas cuando en prisión otras "hormigas" le rompan el culo a ese "dios" día sí, día también.



Hablaba de ese momento concreto.

Pero evidentemente tienes razón, en el universo todo se equilibra.


----------



## noseyo (15 May 2022)

La sexta diciendo que fueron 11 negros muertos de los 13 jajajaja demencial ni con el vídeo en la cara paran de mentir


----------



## chemarin (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Supremacista blanco que mata a todo quisqui, sea blanco o no. No hagáis mucho caso del hijo de la gran puta este de las tortillas, resulta que el pollo es rojo y simpatizante de Stalin. Si eso no es suficiente pista de la calaña del pollo pues poco se puede hacer por vosotros.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (15 May 2022)

Dejando a un lado que eso es criminal y un horror . Ese tío seguro que tiene algún tipo de experiencia militar o mucho entreno , es muy buen tirador . Le doy un 9/10


----------



## medion_no (15 May 2022)

Bien esta lo que bien acaba.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 May 2022)

si todos los que reclutan a la fuerza en ucrania hicieran lo mismo al entregarles el arma, la guerra duraba un dia...

la revolucion INCEL sera brutal.


----------



## Albertojosua (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez has disparado a alguien? La sangre tarda en empezar a brotar unos 3-4 segundos. Y no vas a ver explosiones de sangre a no ser que haya explosivos de por medio o un escopetazo. Además, con la primera que se carga, cuando le mete el tiro puedes ver fragmentos de su cráneo volando. Hay que ver menos películas. Además, que si estas cosas fuesen falsas no tendrían tanto ímpetu en eliminar cualquier rastro del vídeo en internet. Porque lo que no quiere el globohomo es que la gente lo vea y surjan imitadores.



Lo que se ve es escombro de la pared de ladrillo visto.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata a todo quisqui, sea blanco o no. No hagáis mucho caso del hijo de la gran puta este de las tortillas, resulta que el pollo es rojo y simpatizante de Stalin. Si eso no es suficiente pista de la calaña del pollo pues poco se puede hacer por vosotros.



Hoy en día es supremacista blanco, hasta un negro con un poco de inteligencia. Por cierto, el vídeo está editado hasta arriba.


----------



## circus maximus (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Pero en serio esto es real???

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Civuyk (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Soy inspector de salud publica y ciudadano.....Y en el parque a la entrada deja claro que no se pueden dejar hacer sus necesidades a los canes ademas de que deben de ir atados.
> 
> La multa son de 600 euros para arriba.
> 
> ...



¿Te has comprado ya el Batmovil, HÉROE?


----------



## dcuartero (15 May 2022)

No me creo nada


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Soy inspector de salud publica y ciudadano.....Y en el parque a la entrada deja claro que no se pueden dejar hacer sus necesidades a los canes ademas de que deben de ir atados.
> 
> La multa son de 600 euros para arriba.
> 
> ...



Si eres inspector de salud pública, ¿porque no denuncias la existencia de óxido de grafeno en las vacunas covid, y últimamente en casi todos los inyectables?. Es tu obligación, comes de eso.


----------



## XRL (15 May 2022)

a saber lo que habrá tenido que aguantar en el colegio e instituto con los negros para acabar cargándose a varios


----------



## El_Dioni (15 May 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Estando en el parque infantil, se presenta un pitbull suelto sin bozal y se planta una cagada en medio de los columpios, se lo digo al dueño, un chaval con su grupito, y me mandan a tomar por culo.
> 
> Con un cartón pillé la mierda, le di medio bocata de jamón al perro y mientras se lo comia, le restregué el zurullo en toa la lomera.
> El perro y yo, nos fuimos contentos.
> ...



Si eso es cierto es lo mas BRVTAL que he escuchado nunca.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (15 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Soy inspector de salud publica y ciudadano.....Y en el parque a la entrada deja claro que no se pueden dejar hacer sus necesidades a los canes ademas de que deben de ir atados.
> 
> La multa son de 600 euros para arriba.
> 
> ...



Mimimimi


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 May 2022)

*MK ULTRA DE MANUAL*


cuando se les acaban el cuento BLM que la lider sale con otra mansion tiran de peones


----------



## MOCHIL0 (15 May 2022)

El CS 1.6 es más realista que esta mierda.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (15 May 2022)

Muy preparado todo y no va a por las elites? ni a por medianas?

Es como en Europa lo de los atentados, que casualidad, con el encierro covidiano no hacia falta meter terrorismo made in usa, porque tal presidente de tal pais no se pliega a la agenda 2030 genocida comunista progre globalista.

En Austria bien que prepararon varias y nunca se supo de quienes fueron...

Ademas que gente inocente muere, da rabia, y para colmo van a reputear mas a la sociedad con cada juego de estos que hacen las elites, le habran metido drogas y manipulado mentalmente fijo.
No obstante en EEUU no se que pasa que a gente con cierto perfil, por como se vive o como le influencien puede llegar puntualmente a esto.



El gostoso dijo:


> Supremacista blanco que mata blancos... No se yo...



+1 Mas bien es la propaganda decorativa que quierna poner los de arriba, pero eh si un nigga mata blancos lo esconden.





Guepardo dijo:


> Brutal parece el call of duty



Tristemente...y por esa preparacion huele a los de arriba detras del tema.



Charlie_69 dijo:


> False flag del copon, en vez de irse a una sinagoga, que como cualquier nazi sabe que los judios estan detras del plan kalergi, se va a un super a matar blancos
> 
> En las noticias se tapo waekusha como si no hubiese pasado nada despues de que un supremacista negro asesinara 5 niñas de instituto, a este se le dara todo el bombo que haga falta para seguir recortando libertades



+1000000

Y te equivocas mas que ese destino, sino las ELITES que provocan la destruccion de occidente, si tan buenos tiradores hay, que casualidad que a inocentes si les afecta cuando ellos quieren, pero a ellos no les toca nada.

De los niggas o cambio de relato aunque fuese real te lo van a tapar, es como covid vs vacunas, uno lo promocionan y te encierran y con lo otro esta prohibido hablar de sus muertes asociadas xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Reventao (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se que es un inspector de salud pública ni sus funciones y probablemente más de la mitad del país, salvo los funcionarios, lo sepan.
> 
> Y no me cuente nada de las multas y los cartelitos del parque que la desfachatez de multar por no recoger los excrementos del puto perro nos la conocemos todos.
> 
> ...



La mierda de los carnivoros no es abono... todo lo contrario, es mala para el cesped y las plantas en general.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

Y qué tendrá que ver, si se los ha cargado a menos de 20 metros.


----------



## Redwill (15 May 2022)

Lo que me asombra es leyendo los comentarios de algunos foreros con algunas alavanzas y simpatia hacia los actos de este tarado mental otro mas de los muchos que estan caminando todavia por ahi, que no se si se dan cuenta de la notable debilidad y clarificante evidencia en la que se ponen, por que leer algun comentario diciendo que puede sentirse como un "dios" es posiblemente lo mas patetico que se puede decir cuando uno mismo se da cuenta de que las circustancias de lo que hemos visto en el video es equivalente a ir siendo un adulto a una guarderia a jugar al ajedrez y jactarse de ser un "dios" por ganar siempre las partidas contra los niños de 4 años, o tan jodidamente patetico como "ganarle" a una carrera de fondo a un anciano con artritis.

Denota el sobre esfuerzo de un ser que es debil, que es muy gracioso por que paradojicamente reflejan y mencionan ideas sobre la naturaleza y "la ley del mas fuerte", a la que claramente no pertenecen, por que no tienen ni un solo gramo de su cuerpo y mente dentro de esa categoria, un ser que esta claramente incapacitado y de lo mas bajo de la escala moral de la humanidad, porque que tipo de persona con la cabeza de una escolopendra puede creerse un dios armado con un arma de guerra disparando dentro de un mercado convencional contra personas que van a comprar un paquete de pañales para no cagarse encima en camiseta de tirantes y chanclas.

Es evidente que estas ratas frustradas, y debiles, no pueden hacer otra cosa en vez de superarse, en el buen sentido claro, que dejarse todavia mas en evidencia cometiendo actos que no tienen ningun tipo de dificultad ni de valentia, vamos, pero ninguna, es como jugar al COD con trampa y presumir de tener 100 kills y 0 muertes, es algo de lo mas penoso que puede existir.

Y ante lo evidente, algunos parece que les impresiona algo asi, cuando no es mas que un acto extremadamente debil y sencillo para un tarado mental como ellos, estas sabandijas que no tienen ni la mitad de un huevo, por que se puede ser en algun punto de tu vida o durante toda tu vida un ser mediocre o un pringado, pero mediocres hay millones como tantos pero se puede ser feliz con ello y aceptarse, no hay nada mas patetico que estos seres debiles y pobres en todos los sentidos que estan frustrados hasta tal punto con su existencia que quieren hacer pagar sus frustraciones con aquello que pueden, y los mas gracioso es que atacan siempre a aquellos que estan indefensos usando medios desproporcionados.

Ese subnormal sin un rifle de asalto cargado, no le planta cara ni a la gorda del carrito en chanclas, la verdad es que algunos deberias de examinar vuestras emociones y poner a la luz, la evidencia de que teneis sentimientos debiles que rozan la verguenza ajena, si quereis sentiros como un dios hacer cosas extraordinarias para los demas, o competir contra vosotros mismos, superaros una y otra vez por ejemplo, pero esto no es ningun tipo de acto valiente o de justicia, es tan patetico y cucaracha como tener 38 años y pegarle un puñetazo a un niño de 5 años, y todavia decir despues, he mirarme todos! he ganado la pelea!

patetico me parece.


----------



## Vegeto1989 (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez has disparado a alguien? La sangre tarda en empezar a brotar unos 3-4 segundos. Y no vas a ver explosiones de sangre a no ser que haya explosivos de por medio o un escopetazo. Además, con la primera que se carga, cuando le mete el tiro puedes ver fragmentos de su cráneo volando. Hay que ver menos películas. Además, que si estas cosas fuesen falsas no tendrían tanto ímpetu en eliminar cualquier rastro del vídeo en internet. Porque lo que no quiere el globohomo es que la gente lo vea y surjan imitadores.



¿La pregunta es coña no?? Yo digo que en el de la mezquita que disparaba contra muchísima gente y no había charcos de sangre ni salpicaduras en las paredes. Me imagino que si la bala atraviesa puede salir sangre proyectada no?


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

Pues estaba mal planificado, porque el centro comercial estaba casi vacío. En Columbine sí que hicieron una masacre y eran armas ridículas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Pues por la misma regla de tres si dejas a tu perro cagar en la acera te la juegas a que llegue alguien te meta una hostia, cometiendo con ello una ilegalidad.
> 
> Conozco a un tio (un animal) que le metio un puñetazo a otro que esta meando en su garaje. Eso mismo te puede pasar a ti el dia menos pensado a lo mejor te dan por la espalda y ni te enteras.



Por suerte no tengo ese problema. Por tamaño y apariencia nadie osaria tocarme los cojones por una cagada de un perro. Por temas serios puede ser, gitanos o algún otro personaje de mi palo pues sí. Pero por lo que describes 0 problemas.


----------



## ray merryman (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Disfruta, este es el vídeo del tiroteo de Tarrant en Christchurch https://files.catbox.moe/5jmz8s.mp4



Joder cuántas veces entra y sale y cuánto tarda la poli en llegar???
Muy sospechoso todo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Joder cuántas veces entra y sale y cuánto tarda la poli en llegar???
> Muy sospechoso todo.



Y que había estado en Pakistán haciendo yo qué sé. Es como si siguiesen una orden o algo.


----------



## Eudoxo (15 May 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> vete a comer polla negra



A ti habría que llevarte también, igual que al resto de tu familia empezando por tu madre por haber parido semejante mierda anónima.


----------



## Anonimo23 (15 May 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> A ti habría que llevarte también, igual que al resto de tu familia empezando por tu madre por haber parido semejante mierda anónima.



por qué lloras?


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (15 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Disfruta, este es el vídeo del tiroteo de Tarrant en Christchurch https://files.catbox.moe/5jmz8s.mp4



A este se le ve claramentte inspirado en el australiano, tambien a tuneado los rifles con tipex + 20 daño


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

Tedy K.G.B. dijo:


> A este se le ve claramentte inspirado en el australiano, tambien a tuneado los rifles con tipex + 20 daño



Bueno, es el australiano.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (15 May 2022)

Cágate en toda su ascendencia y a continuación mándalos al ignore, mano de santo.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> ¿La pregunta es coña no?? Yo digo que en el de la mezquita que disparaba contra muchísima gente y no había charcos de sangre ni salpicaduras en las paredes. Me imagino que si la bala atraviesa puede salir sangre proyectada no?



El último que mata sí que suelta bastante sangre. Ten en cuenta que las balas tienen un diámetro de 5,56mm, como mucho de 7mm tras expandirse. Vamos, que a no ser que aciertes de lleno en una arteria, no vas a ver mucha sangre en el acto.


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (15 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Bueno, es el australiano.



Me refiero al de Bufalo, que tambien tiene tipex en el ar15 como el del tiroteo de Nueva Zelanda


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

Tedy K.G.B. dijo:


> Me refiero al de Bufalo, que tambien tiene tipex en el ar15 como el del tiroteo de Nueva Zelanda



Sí, pero yo creo que eso viene de Vreivik que hizo aquella escabechina en una isla, aunque ya ni me acuerdo.


----------



## Octubris (15 May 2022)

Respeto por las víctimas. Y que quemen vivo al asesino.

10 víctimas. Otros 3 heridos. Negros y blancos, no hay hispanos, según la Wiki:

- 2022 Buffalo shooting - Wikipedia

- Buffalo Victims of Tops Market Mass Shooting: Names, Photos

- ‘All These Innocent Lives’: These Were the Victims in the Buffalo Attack

Donde sí hubo hispanos es en El Paso, Agosoto 2019, con un carajuden como asesino. 23 muertos, muchos de ellos gente mayor.

Para terminar, si me dicen que es un inside job del Deep State me lo creo - via MK Ultra o similar, para seguir creando horror, confusión, y letalidad que asiente al Poder y sus narrativas.

Un Poder que crea atentados artificiales para guerracivilear al personal y librarse ellos de ser blanco de ataques.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 May 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Respeto por las víctimas. Y que quemen vivo al asesino.
> 
> 10 víctimas. Otros 3 heridos. Negros y blancos, no hay hispanos, según la Wiki:
> 
> ...



Cierto, además con unas ideologías sin sentido, que no suelen tener ni pies ni cabeza. Algunos son masones, otros ecologistas, otros comunistas. Eso sí, la palabra "supremacista blanco" se les da siempre.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 May 2022)

Han remarcado bien su blancura y racismo en los medios. Cuando el tiroteo lo comete un negro, omiten raza y la motivación es que es un pobre desesperado o algo así.


----------



## iomesmo (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto huele a falsa bandera a 10.000 Km. Además justo ahora que Biden está cayendo en las encuestas sin parar y con las elecciones del "Midterm" a la vuelta de la esquina... Nos toman por gilipollas.



Lo que hueles es el esmegma con doritos fermentando en tu mano, subnormal


----------



## DarkNight (16 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El último que mata sí que suelta bastante sangre. Ten en cuenta que las balas tienen un diámetro de 5,56mm, como mucho de 7mm tras expandirse. Vamos, que a no ser que aciertes de lleno en una arteria, no vas a ver mucha sangre en el acto.



El gif de ese bombazo es de una peli o es real? Es impresionante


----------



## tipicad91 (16 May 2022)

Es blanco asi que obviamente es un ataque de falsa bandera promovido por los servicios secretos usanos que sirven a los intereses de la judiada internacional iluminati reptiliana en su afan de destruir a la raza blanca blablabla, solo los negros y marrones son los unicos capaces de cometer tales salvajadas.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (16 May 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> El gif de ese bombazo es de una peli o es real? Es impresionante



Real, tiene toda la pinta de ser oxi-acetileno. En cualquier leroy merlin lo encuentras, se usa en los sopletes.


----------



## InigoMontoya (16 May 2022)

por que no dispara al ultimo y le dice soooorry????????????????????º


----------



## HorrorCore (16 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> por que no dispara al ultimo y le dice soooorry????????????????????º



segun entendi porque es blanco, de ahi que supuestamente solo dispare a negros y panchis


----------



## DarkNight (16 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Real, tiene toda la pinta de ser oxi-acetileno. En cualquier leroy merlin lo encuentras, se usa en los sopletes.



En qué país fue la explosión?


----------



## algemeine (16 May 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> La reputisima madre pone "mogged" al lado de BLM en el arma. Hostia puta que mal rollo.
> 
> Es terminología Lookism / looksmax su puta madre que mal rollo



Explicanos mas no vaya a ser que nos enteremos de algo.

Que cojones es moged y la terminologia esa?


----------



## TomásPlatz (16 May 2022)

menudo pais de tarados de mierda


----------



## algemeine (16 May 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Yo esto para plantar cara a los NAZIS que difunden ODIO todos los dias
> 
> Y me hice la cuenta cuando en el foro era sobre la burbuja



Eres un cachondo.

Como lo haces, entre dorito y dorito como ellos no?


----------



## chad1950 (16 May 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> A un hijo de puta de este calibre habría que llevarlo a los cárteles de México para que lo torturen todo el tiempo posible antes de que se vaya al infierno.



Tú eres un pendejo y los carteles no harán nada, son pendejos también.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 May 2022)

HorrorCore dijo:


> segun entendi porque es blanco, de ahi que supuestamente solo dispare a negros y panchis



la primera mujer que cae es blanca


----------



## 4motion (16 May 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> False flag del copon, en vez de irse a una sinagoga, que como cualquier nazi sabe que los judios estan detras del plan kalergi, se va a un super a matar blancos
> 
> En las noticias se tapo waekusha como si no hubiese pasado nada despues de que un supremacista negro asesinara 5 niñas de instituto, a este se le dara todo el bombo que haga falta para seguir recortando libertades



Correcto FAKE ROAD MOVIE.

OBJETIVO.

QUITAR LAS ARMAS AL PUEBLO.

NEXT? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (16 May 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> Explicanos mas no vaya a ser que nos enteremos de algo.
> 
> Que cojones es moged y la terminologia esa?



Pues es como decir “te supero por estar mucho más cachas” son expresiones de 4chan

Es como si uno de aquí hiciera lo mismo en una sede de Podemos y llevara pintado en el rifle “rojos derroidos “


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hayapaz (16 May 2022)

Eso, tu da ideas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Han remarcado bien su blancura y racismo en los medios. Cuando el tiroteo lo comete un negro, omiten raza y la motivación es que es un pobre desesperado o algo así.



no se podía de saberse


----------



## Bibosenko (16 May 2022)

En todo caso, no tenemos que olvidar de que cuando estamos juzgando a alguien por las ideas racistas o por llevar algún tipo de simbología racista/nazi, siempre hay que tener en cuenta de que las fuerzas oficiales ucranianas deben de quedar exento de cualquier tipo de juzgado o humillación.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (16 May 2022)

Un zumbado de mierda. 

Se ha suicidado, lo han pesca0 ya o está en bvsca y capt00ra? 

Hijo pvta


----------



## Furymundo (16 May 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Luego diran que el marxismo cultural no existe...
> 
> Son unos putos mierdas, todo lo que esta pasando es culpa vuestra, basura marxista y racista. *Los neonazis os usan como su mejor excusa, pero lo estamos pagando todos.*



Unete al bando del bien @Persea


----------



## WasP (16 May 2022)




----------



## algemeine (16 May 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pues es como decir “te supero por estar mucho más cachas” son expresiones de 4chan
> 
> Es como si uno de aquí hiciera lo mismo en una sede de Podemos y llevara pintado en el rifle “rojos derroidos “
> 
> ...



ok, gracias.


----------



## Persea (17 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Unete al bando del bien @Persea
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059620



No me has escuchado cenutrio? NO SOY RACISTA

y hablame en español hijo de puta


----------



## Furymundo (17 May 2022)

Persea dijo:


> No me has escuchado cenutrio? NO SOY RACISTA
> 
> y hablame en español hijo de puta



pues empieza a serlo
o perderas tu pais

BOTARATE


----------



## Persea (17 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pues empieza a serlo
> o perderas tu pais
> 
> BOTARATE



vete a felar penes alemanes, TRAIDOR


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 May 2022)

MK ultra llamado a las filas para testear como va


----------



## Berrón (17 May 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Solo tenemos que ver este foro como se f¡difunde el ODIO











Pintadas de "ETA mátalos" en la sede de VOX en Valladolid


Esta es la segunda agresión que sufre VOX durante la campaña electoral.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## alguiencualquiera (17 May 2022)

Si se cargó a negros, es mi héroe, pero si tocó a algún blanco, entonces es un tarado amoral asocial más como el resto.


----------



## elcaminos (17 May 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Si se cargó a negros, es mi héroe, pero si tocó a algún blanco, entonces es un tarado amoral asocial más como el resto.



Entiendo que es el típico mensaje que redactaría cualquier psicopatata del floro.
Los enemigos no están abajo, son simple peones, la escopeta más arriba.


----------



## Mongolo471 (17 May 2022)

elcaminos dijo:


> Entiendo que es el típico mensaje que redactaría cualquier psicopatata del floro.
> Los enemigos no están abajo, son simple peones, la escopeta más arriba.



No lo pillas, es lo mismo que ocurre en España con las manadas.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 May 2022)

Donde se puede ver el vídeo ahora?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 May 2022)

RESULTANDO SER UNO HILI QUE PUSE EN IGNORE CREO POR QUE NO ME APORTABA NADA. EL CLASICO FALSE FLAG DE TEMPORADA. SIN NADA NUEVO.





El video del tiroteo del supermercado de Buffalo a manos de un supremacista blanco +18 [contenido explícito]







www.burbuja.info






NADA BUENO , EL CASO : QUE LE HAN PINTADO AL VIDEOJUEGO ESO DEL 14 EN EL ARMA ESTILO NUEVA ZELENDA
COMO EN EL FALSE FLAG DE PODESTA






*14 OSIRIS de PODESTA *











518 viewsPatrick Henry ,
OTRO 14 COLADO DE RONDON EN UNO DE LOS ACTOR PADRES DEL TIROTEO " DEL TRAVESTI DE TEXAS" RAMOS
__






14 killed tx at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





_








_

_ 
_ 
₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ

Forwarded from Sabrina Faire

EN ESTE HILO HA SALIDO UNA CAPTURA ROLLO VIDEO JUEGO DE DISPAROS DE ALGO QUE PARECE UN FALSE FLAG








¿Cuando empiezan en Azovstal con el canibalismo?


Los mercenarios de la OTAN y de la Agenda 2030 dicen no tener comida ni agua. Aunque, a juzgar por las fotos, no les viene mal algo de ayuno. ¿Cuándo van a empezar a comerse los muertos y reciclar los cadáveres? Si no lo hacen, cuando entren las tropas rusas el hedor va a ser insoportable.




www.burbuja.info










El video del tiroteo del supermercado de Buffalo a manos de un supremacista blanco +18 [contenido explícito]


Han dicho ya si era hetero, votante de vox, prorruso y antivacunas?




www.burbuja.info





​


----------

